# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Մեղք

## razmik21

Կուզենայի լսել կարծիքներ, թե ի՞նչ է մեղքը: Իհարկե ես կգրեմ իմ կարծիքը: Բայց ուզում եմ լսել տարբեր մարդկանց կարծիք՝ քրիստոնյա, աթեիստ,...: Ասեմ, որ մեղքը դարձավ պատճառը մարդ-Աստված հարաբերությունների խզման: Ու այսօր այն նույնպես խոչընդոտում է այդ հարաբերություններին:

----------

E-la Via (11.02.2010)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Օրինակ, մեղք ա ավատարի վրա գրել «Աստված, իմ ժայռն ա»  :Hi:

----------

terev (11.02.2010), Արիացի (12.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.02.2010)

----------


## ministr

...Որովհետև Աստծո անունը ամեն մի պահի չպետք է հիշատակես:

----------

Արիացի (12.02.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> Օրինակ, մեղք ա ավատարի վրա գրել «Աստված, իմ ժայռն ա»


Եվ ի՞նչու ես այդպես մտածում: Միայն չասես, որ Աստծո անունը հիշատակելու մասին է: 

Խնդրում եմ, բոլորին ովքեր հանդիսանում են անտեղի և անհիմն մեղադրանքների ու վիրավորական նպատակ ունեցող գրառումների ասպետներ, այս թեման նախատեսված է սահմնանումներ անելու ու մեղք ասվածը բնորոշելու համար: Խնդրում եմ, եթե ուրիշ բանի համար եք նտել այս թեմա, ապա մի խանգարեք:

----------


## Dayana

Մեղքերը Աստվածաշնչում հստակ դասակարգված, գրված են: Առաջարկում եմ թեման ավելի կոնկրոտացնել և համապատասխան գրառմամբ ներկայացնել թեմայի նպատակը, որը հետագայում կդառնա թեմայի վերնագիր ու առաջին գրառում, հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված պիտի լինենք փակել թեման:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Եվ ի՞նչու ես այդպես մտածում: Միայն չասես, որ Աստծո անունը հիշատակելու մասին է:


որովհետև ապուշ արտահայտություն ա, մոտավորապես նույննա ոնցոր «Աստված իմ սեղանն ա», կամ «Աստված իմ բուդիլնիկն ա»

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.02.2010), terev (11.02.2010), VisTolog (03.02.2011), Արիացի (12.02.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (11.02.2010), Ռուֆուս (11.02.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> որովհետև ապուշ արտահայտություն ա, մոտավորապես նույննա ոնցոր «Աստված իմ սեղանն ա», կամ «Աստված իմ բուդիլնիկն ա»


կներեք, որ ռուսերեն եմ մեջ բերում, պարզապես ավատարի վրայինը ռուսերեն է.
2 Цар.22:2-4 "Господь - твердыня моя и крепость моя и избавитель мой. *Бог мой - скала моя*; на Него я уповаю; щит мой, рог спасения моего, ограждение мое и убежище мое; Спаситель мой, от бед Ты избавил меня! Призову Господа достопоклоняемого и от врагов моих спасусь".

----------

ars83 (12.02.2010), E-la Via (12.02.2010), Sambitbaba (27.01.2011), Արէա (29.04.2011)

----------


## Katka

> Կուզենայի լսել կարծիքներ, թե ի՞նչ է մեղքը: Իհարկե ես կգրեմ իմ կարծիքը: Բայց ուզում եմ լսել տարբեր մարդկանց կարծիք՝ քրիստոնյա, աթեիստ,...: Ասեմ, որ մեղքը դարձավ պատճառը մարդ-Աստված հարաբերությունների խզման: Ու այսօր այն նույնպես խոչընդոտում է այդ հարաբերություններին:


Մեղքի սահմանմամբ քրիստոնեությունը ստորացրեց մարդուն: Չեմ կարծում, որ մեղքը  Մարդ-Աստված հարաբերությունների խզման պատճառ է, մեղքը չգիտակցելը, դրա համար ներողություն չհայցելը` գուցե: Բայց մի՞թե Աստված մեզ լքում է մեղք գործելու պատճառով:

----------

Leo Negri (15.04.2010), Sambitbaba (27.01.2011), յոգի (19.02.2010)

----------


## Monk

> Մեղքի սահմանմամբ քրիստոնեությունը ստորացրեց մարդուն: Չեմ կարծում, որ մեղքը  Մարդ-Աստված հարաբերությունների խզման պատճառ է, մեղքը չգիտակցելը, դրա համար ներողություն չհայցելը` գուցե: Բայց մի՞թե Աստված մեզ լքում է մեղք գործելու պատճառով:


Եթե քրիստոնեություն մեղք և անընդունելի է համարում սուտը, նախանձը, անբարոյականությունը, սպանությունը, գողությունը և այլնը, դրանով ստորացնու՞մ մարդուն: Եթե Աստված մեզ լքեր, մենք հիմա Աստծո գոյության մասին չէինք էլ իմանա, էլ ուր մնաց փրկության մասին մտածեինք:

----------

Moonwalker (25.12.2010), Sambitbaba (27.01.2011), Արևածագ (11.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Եթե քրիստոնեություն մեղք և անընդունելի է համարում սուտը, նախանձը, անբարոյականությունը, սպանությունը, գողությունը և այլնը, դրանով ստորացնու՞մ մարդուն: Եթե Աստված մեզ լքեր, մենք հիմա Աստծո գոյության մասին չէինք էլ իմանա, էլ ուր մնաց փրկության մասին մտածեինք:


Իսկ ինչու՞ Աստված մարդուն պարգեւեց ազատություն:

----------

Sambitbaba (27.01.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Իսկ ինչու՞ Աստված մարդուն պարգեւեց ազատություն:


Որովհետև «Իր պատկերով և նմանությամբ ստեղծեց մարդուն»: Իսկ Աստված ազատ է:

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.02.2010), Katka (11.02.2010), Moonwalker (25.12.2010), Sambitbaba (27.01.2011), Yevuk (04.06.2011), Արևածագ (11.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Որովհետև «Իր պատկերով և նմանությամբ ստեղծեց մարդուն»: Իսկ Աստված ազատ է:


Ես խճճվել եմ այս ամենը հասկանալու մեջ, դրա համար շատ հարցեր գուցե ճիշտ չլինեն, դրա համար ներողություն եմ նախօրոք խնդրում: Իսկ ինչու՞ մարդ չարաշահեց Աստծո կողմից տրված կամքի ազատությունը, որովհետեւ Նա կատարյալ չէր ստեղծվել աշխարհը, թե պետք էր կյանքի իմաստ` կատարելության ձգտելը:

----------

Sambitbaba (27.01.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Ես խճճվել եմ այս ամենը հասկանալու մեջ, դրա համար շատ հարցեր գուցե ճիշտ չլինեն, դրա համար ներողություն եմ նախօրոք խնդրում: Իսկ ինչու՞ մարդ չարաշահեց Աստծո կողմից տրված կամքի ազատությունը, որովհետեւ Նա կատարյալ չէր ստեղծվել աշխարհը, թե պետք էր կյանքի իմաստ` կատարելության ձգտելը:


Աստված չի բռնանում Իր նմանությամբ ազատ ստեղծած մարդու կամքի վրա, այլապես կհակասի ինքն իրեն: Մարդն էլ հիմնականում ի չարն է գործադրում իր ազատ կամքը: Պարզ օրինակ. գրեթե բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ ծխելը վնասում է առողջությանը, բայց ծխում են, չէ՞:  :Smile:

----------

eduard30 (30.01.2011), Sambitbaba (27.01.2011), յոգի (19.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Աստված չի բռնանում Իր նմանությամբ ազատ ստեղծած մարդու կամքի վրա, այլապես կհակասի ինքն իրեն:* Մարդն էլ հիմնականում ի չարն է գործադրում իր ազատ կամքը:* Պարզ օրինակ. գրեթե բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ ծխելը վնասում առողջությանը, բայց ծխում են, չէ՞:


*Չէ:* 
Իսկ ծխելը վնասում է առեղջությանը, բայց օգնում է/ շատ ծխողների կարծիքով/ այլ առումներով: Ուղղակի կատարյալ չէ մարդ, իսկ ինչու՞, որովհետեւ նա ստեղծե՞լ է կատարյալ կերպար,թե կատարյալ չէ ստեղծվել ի սկզբանե:

----------

Whyspher Whisper (19.02.2010)

----------


## Monk

> *Չէ:* 
> Իսկ ծխելը վնասում է առեղջությանը, բայց օգնում է/ շատ ծխողների կարծիքով/ այլ առումներով: Ուղղակի կատարյալ չէ մարդ, իսկ ինչու՞, որովհետեւ նա ստեղծե՞լ է կատարյալ կերպար,թե կատարյալ չէ ստեղծվել ի սկզբանե:


Իսկ ինչու՞ չէ :Smile:  Մեր կյանքում առկա չարիքների արմատը մեր կամքի ի չարս գործադրման արդյունքն է: Որտեղի՞ց են առաջանում օրինակ պատերազմները, քրեական հանցագործությունները, բազմաթիվ հիվանդություններ և անգամ բնավերություններ, եթե ոչ մարդու ագահությունից, փառամոլությունից, չարությունից, ազսուսպ ցանկություններից և այլ մեղքերից: Ուրիշ որևէ էակ մարդուն պարտադրու՞մ է դա անել:
Որպես նախկին մոլի ծխող, որ մանկությունից է ունեցել այդ չարաբաստիկ սովորությունը, կարող եմ վստահ ասել, որ ոչ մի օգուտ չեմ տեսել, իսկ վնասներ շատ եմ տեսել: Բայց չկենտրոնանք ծխելու վրա, դրանից ավելի վատ բաներ շատ կան: Ամեն դեպքում, եթե մի բանի պատճառած վնասն ավելի շատ է, քան տված օգուտը, այն վնասակար է:
Բնականաբար մարդը կատարյալ չէ, բայց ստեղծվել է կատարելության ձգտումով և անընդհատ կատարելագործվելու հնարավորությամբ, իսկ այդ ճանապարհին մեղքն ավելի է հեռացնում մարդուն կատարելությունից, մինչդեռ մեղքից սրբվելն ու ձերբազատվելը՝ մոտեցնում կատարելության ակունքին՝ Աստծուն:

----------


## ars83

> Օրինակ, մեղք ա ավատարի վրա գրել «Աստված, իմ ժայռն ա»





> որովհետև ապուշ արտահայտություն ա, մոտավորապես նույննա ոնցոր «Աստված իմ սեղանն ա», կամ «Աստված իմ բուդիլնիկն ա»


Ինձ թվում է՝ սա չափազանցություն է։ Պարզ է, որ արտահայտությունը գործածված է փոխաբերական իմաստով․ քրիստոնեական ավադույթին (ինչպես Աստվածաշնչում այնպես էլ սուրբհայրենական գրականությունում) բնորոշ գիծ է: Ես ոչ մի մեղք չեմ տեսնում այստեղ:  :Hi:

----------

razmik21 (12.02.2010)

----------


## razmik21

> *Չէ:* 
> Իսկ ծխելը վնասում է առեղջությանը, բայց օգնում է/ շատ ծխողների կարծիքով/ այլ առումներով: Ուղղակի կատարյալ չէ մարդ, իսկ ինչու՞, որովհետեւ նա ստեղծե՞լ է կատարյալ կերպար,թե կատարյալ չէ ստեղծվել ի սկզբանե:


Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել գրածիդ հետ:  :Smile:  Աստված մարդուն ի սկզբանե կատարյալ է ստեղծել: Հիսուսը լինելով նաև մարդ ցույց տվեց, որ կատարյալ լինելը մարդկային հնարավորություններից վեր չէ:

----------

E-la Via (16.04.2010), Sambitbaba (27.01.2011)

----------


## razmik21

Մեղք ասելով այսօր շատերը հասկանում են միայն սպանություն, շնություն, խաբեություն: Բայց այն իրականում շատ բազմատեսակ է: Սովորական բամբասանքը նույպես մեղք է, կամ ծխելը.* առհասարակ ինչը հավատքից չէ, դա մեղք է*: Իսկ հավատքը Աստծո Խոսքից է:

----------


## ministr

Որտեղա գրված, որ ծխել չի կարելի?

----------


## razmik21

> Որտեղա գրված, որ ծխել չի կարելի?


Աստվածաշնչում հատ-հատ թվարկված չեն բոլոր մեղքերը իրենց անուններով: Բայց շատ տեղեր կան, որոնց միջոցով կարող ենք տեսնել, որ ծխելը մեղք է: Դրանցից մեկը _1 Կորնթացիս 3 գլխ. է.

"16Եթէ մէկն Աստծու տաճարն ապականի, Աստուած էլ նրան պիտի ապականի. որովհետեւ սուրբ է Աստծու տաճարը, որը դուք էք։ 17Թող ոչ ոք ինքն իրեն չխաբի։ ։"_

Մի բան ավելացնեմ այս հարցին չբերաբերվող նույն Կորնթացիս 3 գլխից.

"Եթէ ձեզնից մէկը կարծում է, թէ ինքը իմաստուն է այս աշխարհում, յիմար թող լինի, որպէսզի իմաստուն դառնայ. 18որովհետեւ այս աշխարհի իմաստութիւնը յիմարութիւն է Աստծու առաջ. քանզի գրուած է, թէ՝ ինքն է, որ բռնում է իմաստուններին իրենց խորագիտութեան մէջ"

----------

Vook (15.04.2010)

----------


## ministr

Դու շաբաթ օրը պահում ես?

----------


## Gayl

> Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնվել գրածիդ հետ:  Աստված մարդուն ի սկզբանե կատարյալ է ստեղծել: Հիսուսը լինելով նաև մարդ ցույց տվեց, որ կատարյալ լինելը մարդկային հնարավորություններից վեր չէ:


Մարդը կատարյալ չի եղել և չի էլ կարող լինել, անգամ Աստծո գործերն ու կերպարը կատարյալ չի որովհետև մարդն է ստեղծել և չի էլ կարող կատարյալ լինել, իսկ ինչ գիտես Հիսուսը կատարյալ է, Նրա կյանքի 3 տարիներին ես ծանոթ, իսկ դրանից առա՞ջ, օրինակ գիտե՞ս թե  25 տարեկանում ինչով է զբաղվել: :Think:

----------

յոգի (19.02.2010)

----------


## Katka

Իսկ ու՞մ եք համարում կատարյալ մարդ:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ու՞մ եք համարում կատարյալ մարդ:


Հարցը ինձ էր ուղղվա՞ծ:

----------


## Katka

> Հարցը ինձ էր ուղղվա՞ծ:


ընդհանուր հարցրեցի, բայց քո կարծիքն էլ հետաքրքիր է :Smile:

----------

Gayl (12.02.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> ընդհանուր հարցրեցի, բայց քո կարծիքն էլ հետաքրքիր է





> Մարդը կատարյալ չի եղել և չի էլ կարող լինել


Բոլորն էլ մեղք գործել են:

----------


## Katka

> Բոլորն էլ մեղք գործել են:


Հա, դե գոնե տեսականորեն`  որն  է կատարյալ մարդու կերպարը:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, դե գոնե տեսականորեն`  որն  է կատարյալ մարդու կերպարը:


10 պատվիրանները կատարացեիր կողքից էլ մի երկու մանր մունր բաներ և դառնում ես կատարյալ, իսկ իմ կարծիքը չեմ կարող ասել, որովհետև չգիտեմ չեմ էլ ուզում իմանամ, որովհետև մարդը ինչքան էլ ուզի չի կարող կատարյալ լինի:

----------


## Whyspher Whisper

Իսկ ի՞նչ եք կարծում, ճիշտ է, որ արևմտյան մարդը կորցրել է առանց մեղքի զգացման, լիարժեք հաճույք ստանալու կարողությունը: Ոնց որ թե շատ մոտ է իրականությանը:

----------


## Ծով

Եթե չանդրադառնամ, թե ինչ է գրված Աստվածաշնչում կամ չցիտեմ պատվիրանները, կարող եմ ասել, որ մեղք եմ համարում յուրաքանչյուր արարք կամ խոսք, որ վնասում է ինչ-որ մեկի ...և միայն անձերը նկատի չունեմ...ցանկացած երևույթի...

----------

yerevanci (19.02.2010), Արէա (29.04.2011), Մանուլ (20.02.2010), յոգի (19.02.2010)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Մարդիկ մտածում են, որ մեղքը դա ինչ-որ վատ արարք է, որը գործում են ուրիշ մարդու նկատմամբ և որի համար Աստված իրենց պատժում է: Աստված չի պատժում, ընդհակառակը ազատ ընտրություն է տալիս և մենք ենք ընտրում ոնց պետք է ապրենք, բայց հիշելով որ բոլոր մեր արարքների համար պատասխան ենք տալու: Որոշակի  վատ բնույթի գործողությունների համար  մարդիկ ստանում են համապատասխան պատասխան ու մտածում, որ Աստված իրենց պատժում է, իրականում իրենք են իրենց պատժում: Ստացվում է որ յուրաքանչյուր մեղք, դա արարք է ոչ Աստծու նկատմամբ, ոչ էլ ուրիշ մարդու, այլ  սեփական անձի նկատմամբ:

----------

E-la Via (16.04.2010), Jarre (15.04.2010), Sambitbaba (27.01.2011), Tig (16.04.2010), Vook (15.04.2010), Yevuk (04.06.2011), Ուլուանա (15.04.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մեղքերը Աստվածաշնչում հստակ դասակարգված, գրված են: Առաջարկում եմ թեման ավելի կոնկրոտացնել և համապատասխան գրառմամբ ներկայացնել թեմայի նպատակը, որը հետագայում կդառնա թեմայի վերնագիր ու առաջին գրառում, հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված պիտի լինենք փակել թեման:


Բայց չմոռանանք, որ բաժինը կոչվում է «Կրոն», ոչ թե «Քրիստոնեություն», հետևաբար բոլորովին պարտադիր չէ, որ միայն Աստվածաշնչի դասակարգումները քննարկվեն թեմայում։

Մեղք բնորոշումն, իմ կարծիքով, ավելի շատ որպես պիտակ է հնչում, քան որպես օբյեկտիվ գնահատական։ Մենք պայմանականորեն մեղք ենք անվանում այն ամենը, ինչ սխալ ենք համարում ու պատժի արժանի։ Բայց գուցե սխա՞լ ենք գնահատում։ Համենայնդեպս, նույն գործողությունը կյանքի տարբեր հանգամանքներում կարող է և՛ ճիշտ լինել, և՛ սխալ։ Օրինակ՝ մարդ սպանելը. դու կարող ես մարդ սպանել զուտ զվարճանքի համար, նախանձից, չարությունից դրդված, բայց կարող ես սպանել նաև ինչ–որ մեկին պաշտպանելու համար։ Կամ կարելի է համարել, որ մեղք է այն գործողությունը, որն ուրիշին ցավ է պատճառում, վնասում է։ Բայց սա էլ միանշանակ չէ, քանի որ ուրիշին ցավ պատճառելն էլ կարող է արվել ավելի քան հիմնավոր պատճառով ու նպատակով։ Ի դեպ, խոսքը բնավ վրեժի մասին չէ. կարելի է մարդուն ցավ պատճառել՝ հետագայում հավանական ավելի վատ իրավիճակը կանխելու նպատակով և այլն։ Մի խոսքով՝ կարծում եմ, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ ինչ–որ բան որպես «մեղք» բնորոշելը պատասխանատու արարք է, ու ի՞նչ իմանաս, թե հենց դրանով էլ մի «մեղք» չես գործի՝ բառիս ընդունված իմաստով։

Էս առումով ինձ համար ամենաճիշտը բուդդիզմի մոտեցումն է. բուդդիզմում չկա մեղք հասկացություն՝ որպես այդպիսին։ Փոխարենը կա պատճառի ու հետևանքի՝ անխափան գործող օրենքը, որն էլ կարգավորում է համընդհանուր արդարությունն ու ներդաշնակությունը։ Այսինքն՝ կա գործողություն, և կա դրա անխուսափելի հետևանքը. ցանկացած գործողություն անպայման հանգեցնում է որոշակի հետևանքի, որը բացասական լինելու դեպքում, կարելի է ասել, համապատասխանում է քրիստոնեության «պատժին»։ Բայց «պատիժ» բնորոշումն էլ է մեծ պատասխանատվություն ենթադրում, ինչպես որ «մեղքը»։ Չկա մեղք, չկա պատիժ, կա գործողություն և դրա հետևանքը։ Ու, ամենակարևորը, չկա հետևանքից խուսափելու որևէ ձև։ Մեղքերը խոստովանել, ներում ստանալ և այլն. նման բան, ըստ բուդդիզմի ու նաև ըստ իս, չկա ու չի կարող լինել. եթե գործողությունն արդեն արվել է, այն ոչ մի դեպքում ու ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող չեղարկվել։ Իհարկե, կարելի է աշխատել հետևանքի վրա, բայց դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն է։ Ի վերջո, զղջումը նույնպես գործողություն է՝ էլի համապատասխան հետևանքով, որը չի կարող չազդել զղջման պատճառ հանդիսացող գործողության հետևանքի վրա, բայց ոչ երբեք վերացնել այն, կարծես չի էլ եղել։ Եթե դա հնարավոր լիներ, կհամարեի, որ տիեզերքը կառավարվում է անարդար օրենքներով, բայց ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ էդպես չի։  :Smile: 

Հա, չմոռանամ ասել, որ որևէ կրոն չեմ դավանում։

----------

*e}|{uka* (16.04.2010), E-la Via (16.04.2010), lili-4 (27.01.2011), Sambitbaba (27.01.2011), Tig (16.04.2010), Դատարկություն (16.04.2010), Ժունդիայի (16.04.2010)

----------


## Tig

> Բայց չմոռանանք, որ բաժինը կոչվում է «Կրոն», ոչ թե «Քրիստոնեություն», հետևաբար բոլորովին պարտադիր չէ, որ միայն Աստվածաշնչի դասակարգումները քննարկվեն թեմայում։
> 
> Մեղք բնորոշումն, իմ կարծիքով, ավելի շատ որպես պիտակ է հնչում, քան որպես օբյեկտիվ գնահատական։ Մենք պայմանականորեն մեղք ենք անվանում այն ամենը, ինչ սխալ ենք համարում ու պատժի արժանի։ Բայց գուցե սխա՞լ ենք գնահատում։ Համենայնդեպս, նույն գործողությունը կյանքի տարբեր հանգամանքներում կարող է և՛ ճիշտ լինել, և՛ սխալ։ Օրինակ՝ մարդ սպանելը. դու կարող ես մարդ սպանել զուտ զվարճանքի համար, նախանձից, չարությունից դրդված, բայց կարող ես սպանել նաև ինչ–որ մեկին պաշտպանելու համար։ Կամ կարելի է համարել, որ մեղք է այն գործողությունը, որն ուրիշին ցավ է պատճառում, վնասում է։ Բայց սա էլ միանշանակ չէ, քանի որ ուրիշին ցավ պատճառելն էլ կարող է արվել ավելի քան հիմնավոր պատճառով ու նպատակով։ Ի դեպ, խոսքը բնավ վրեժի մասին չէ. կարելի է մարդուն ցավ պատճառել՝ հետագայում հավանական ավելի վատ իրավիճակը կանխելու նպատակով և այլն։ Մի խոսքով՝ կարծում եմ, որ ընդհանուր առմամբ ինչ–որ բան որպես «մեղք» բնորոշելը պատասխանատու արարք է, ու ի՞նչ իմանաս, թե հենց դրանով էլ մի «մեղք» չես գործի՝ բառիս ընդունված իմաստով։
> 
> Էս առումով ինձ համար ամենաճիշտը բուդդիզմի մոտեցումն է. բուդդիզմում չկա մեղք հասկացություն՝ որպես այդպիսին։ Փոխարենը կա պատճառի ու հետևանքի՝ անխափան գործող օրենքը, որն էլ կարգավորում է համընդհանուր արդարությունն ու ներդաշնակությունը։ Այսինքն՝ կա գործողություն, և կա դրա անխուսափելի հետևանքը. ցանկացած գործողություն անպայման հանգեցնում է որոշակի հետևանքի, որը բացասական լինելու դեպքում, կարելի է ասել, համապատասխանում է քրիստոնեության «պատժին»։ Բայց «պատիժ» բնորոշումն էլ է մեծ պատասխանատվություն ենթադրում, ինչպես որ «մեղքը»։ Չկա մեղք, չկա պատիժ, կա գործողություն և դրա հետևանքը։ Ու, ամենակարևորը, չկա հետևանքից խուսափելու որևէ ձև։ Մեղքերը խոստովանել, ներում ստանալ և այլն. նման բան, ըստ բուդդիզմի ու նաև ըստ իս, չկա ու չի կարող լինել. եթե գործողությունն արդեն արվել է, այն ոչ մի դեպքում ու ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող չեղարկվել։ Իհարկե, կարելի է աշխատել հետևանքի վրա, բայց դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ պատմություն է։ Ի վերջո, զղջումը նույնպես գործողություն է՝ էլի համապատասխան հետևանքով, որը չի կարող չազդել զղջման պատճառ հանդիսացող գործողության հետևանքի վրա, բայց ոչ երբեք վերացնել այն, կարծես չի էլ եղել։ Եթե դա հնարավոր լիներ, կհամարեի, որ տիեզերքը կառավարվում է անարդար օրենքներով, բայց ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ էդպես չի։ 
> 
> Հա, չմոռանամ ասել, որ որևէ կրոն չեմ դավանում։


Ուլուանա ջան, ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ ու հստակ ասեցիր, էլ ասելու բան չես թողել… :Smile: 

հ.գ. ափսոս ամեն մի գրառմանը մեկ անգամ կարանք վարկանիշ տանք…

----------


## Vook

> Էս առումով ինձ համար ամենաճիշտը բուդդիզմի մոտեցումն է. բուդդիզմում չկա մեղք հասկացություն՝ որպես այդպիսին։ Փոխարենը կա պատճառի ու հետևանքի՝ անխափան գործող օրենքը, որն էլ կարգավորում է համընդհանուր արդարությունն ու ներդաշնակությունը։ Այսինքն՝ կա գործողություն, և կա դրա անխուսափելի հետևանքը. ցանկացած գործողություն անպայման հանգեցնում է որոշակի հետևանքի,


Միայն թէ,  գործնականում այս կանոնը ոնց որ չի գործում։Այսինքն,  ես չեմ տեսնում,  որ ցանկացած  ասենք վատ  գործողություն,   ներկայիս կյանքում բերում է պատժի։



> կարելի է ասել, համապատասխանում է քրիստոնեության «պատժին»։


Շարունակելով միտքս ասեմ,  որ քրիստոնեության մեջ պարտադիր չէ պատիժը՝ հենց այս կյանքում։ Չնայած և  այդպես էլ է պատահում՝  *երբեմն*

----------


## Tig

> Միայն թէ,  գործնականում այս կանոնը ոնց որ չի գործում։Այսինքն,  ես չեմ տեսնում,  որ ցանկացած  ասենք վատ  գործողություն,   *ներկայիս կյանքում* բերում է պատժի։
> Շարունակելով միտքս ասեմ,  որ քրիստոնեության մեջ պարտադիր չէ պատիժը՝ *հենց այս կյանքում*։ Չնայած և  այդպես էլ է պատահում՝  *երբեմն*


Վուկ ջան, ինքդ շատ հստակ պատասխանել ես քո հարցին՝ ներկայիս կյանք ու այս կյանք արտահայտություններով… :Wink: 

Մեխանիզմը շատ էլ ճիշտ գործումա: Ուղղակի մի քիչ ավելի լայն տեսանկյունից նայի Կյանք կոչված երևույթին: Իմիջայլոց, եթե հայերենում վերլուծենք կյանք բառը՝ վերջին «ք» տառը նշանակումա, որ այդ բառը հոգնակիյա, իսկ «կյան» մասը հնչյունափոխվելա «գեան», «գեն» բառից… Դու հլը որևէ սփյուռքահայի ասա թող արտասանի կյանք բառը… Հաստատ սենցա հնչելու՝ «գեանք»…

----------

E-la Via (16.04.2010), Sambitbaba (27.01.2011), Արծիվ (22.04.2010)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Դու հլը որևէ սփյուռքահայի ասա թող արտասանի կյանք բառը… Հաստատ սենցա հնչելու՝ «գեանք»…


Արևմտահայերի մոտ դա այդպես է հնչում:

----------

Tig (21.04.2010)

----------


## Lion

> Կուզենայի լսել կարծիքներ, թե ի՞նչ է մեղքը:


Ի դեպ ասեմ, ինձ ամենից շատ դուր է գալիս մեղքի` քրեաիրավական ձևակերպումը.

*Մեղքը անձի սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքն է իր արարքի նկատմամբ:*

Կարծում եմ կարճ է և սպառիչ... :Smile:

----------

Tig (21.04.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> *Մեղքը անձի սուբյեկտիվ վերաբերմունքն է իր արարքի նկատմամբ:*


Ինձ այս ձևակերպումը ոչինչ չասեց, ինչպես և քրեաիրավական ձևակերպումների մեծ մասը, այսօր ես եկեղեցում մոմ եմ վառել, իմ սուբյեկտիվ մոտեցումն այդ արարքիս վերաբերյալ այն է, որ լավ եմ արել, հիմա ի՞նչ, ըստ քրեաիրավական մոտեցման ես մե՞ղք եմ գործել :Xeloq:

----------


## _Հրաչ_

> Ինձ այս ձևակերպումը ոչինչ չասեց, ինչպես և քրեաիրավական ձևակերպումների մեծ մասը, այսօր ես եկեղեցում մոմ եմ վառել, իմ սուբյեկտիվ մոտեցումն այդ արարքիս վերաբերյալ այն է, որ լավ եմ արել, հիմա ի՞նչ, ըստ քրեաիրավական մոտեցման ես մե՞ղք եմ գործել


«Մեղքն» ընդհանրապես շատ լայն հասկացություն ա, կարելի ա քննարկել տարբեր ասպեկտներով, որոնցից մեկն էլ քրեաիրավական տեսության մշակած ձևակերպումն ա, ինչը մեջբերել ա Լիոնը: Տվյալ դեպքում մեղքը վերաբերվում ա ոչ թե բոլոր անհատներին, այլ հանցանք կատարած անձին:
Թե չէ, Շինարար ջան, եկեղեցում մոմ վառելը հանցակազամի հատկանիշներ չի պարունակում  :Smile:  Քրեաիրավական դաշտում հանրորեն վտանգավոր արարք չես կատարել  :Wink:

----------


## luys747

Մեղքը իմ կարծիքով Աստծո թշնամու թելադրանքով կատարված գործողություն է, որը այդ թշնամին հետագայում, կամ մշտապես օգտագործում է տվյալ մարդուն Աստծո առաջ մեղադրելու համար: Առողջ խիղճ ունենալու դեպքում մարդը գիտակցում է իր արարքը եվ կարող է ապաշխարել: Իսկ մեծ սեր Աստծո հանդեպ ունենալու դեպքում կարող է չկատարել:

----------

eduard30 (29.04.2011)

----------


## հովարս

Հպարտություն,   նախանձ,   բարկություն,  ծուլություն,  ագահություն,  որկրամոլություն,  բղջախոհություն, 
այս մեղքերի մասին ի՞նչ կասեք: 


հ.գ.
Առայժմ այսքանը:

----------

eduard30 (28.04.2011)

----------


## Նետ

> Հպարտություն,   նախանձ,   բարկություն,  ծուլություն,  ագահություն,  որկրամոլություն,  բղջախոհություն, 
> այս մեղքերի մասին ի՞նչ կասեք: 
> 
> 
> հ.գ.
> Առայժմ այսքանը:


 *Զրպարտության ու սուտ վկայության* մասին ՙմոռացար՚։

----------

eduard30 (28.04.2011), հովարս (28.04.2011)

----------


## luys747

Մարդիկ երբեք մեղք չեն գործի, եթե չսիրեն նրան: Տեր Հիսուսը ասում է, երկու տիրոջ ծառա չես կարող լինել, կամ մեկին կսիրես, իսկ մյուսին կատես, կամ՝ հակառակը: Եթե մարդիկ սիրեին Աստծուն, այն ժամանակ կատեին մեղքը: Ինչպես Աստծո համար է նողկալի ցանկացած մեղք, այնպես էլ պետք է լինի ցանկացած մարդու համար: Ցանկանում եմ ասել, որ մեղքը ճանաչելու համար պետք է ունենալ Աստծո տեսությունը, նայել ամեն ինչին Հիսուսի աչքերով: Այն ժամանակ Հիսուսը կհիշեցնի մեզ բոլոր մեղքերը, ինչպես նաեվ կօգնի ազատվել նրանցից:

----------

eduard30 (29.04.2011), Vaho (29.04.2011), Ավետիք (06.05.2011)

----------


## Jarre

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս մի շարք գրառումներ տեղափոխվել են ««Կրոն» բաժնի թեմաներից դուրս քննարկումներ» թեմա։*

----------

Moonwalker (04.06.2011)

----------


## ArtSus

Աստծո խաղաղությունը բոլորին.  Մեղք է համարվում ամեն անհնազանդություն օրենքի /լինի Աստծո կամ պետության/   նկատմամբ. Մեղք է համարվում  ամեն անիրավություն Աստծո և նրա խոսքի դեմ. , նույնիսկ՝« բարին անելը գիտես և չես անում դա էլ է մեղք.» թ. Հակոբու 4-17 . Մեղքը մտավ մարդկանց մեջ Ադամով, իր անհնազանդության պատճառով,  անիծվեց Աստծո կողմից և որպես վարձ մահ ստացավ  « Բայց բարիի և չարի գիտության ծառից չուտես, քանզի այն օրը որ նրանից ուտես անշուշտ պիտի մեռնես» Ծննդ 2-17. Բայց մարդկությունը շատանալով մեղքին էին ծառայում  / հիմա էլ/ և դրանով զայրացնելով Աստծուն, որ նույնիսկ  «Տերը երկրի վրա մարդ ստեղծելուն  զղճաց ու իր սրտի մեջ տրտմեցավ»  Ծննդ 6-6, բայց մեկ կատարյալ մարդով՝ Նոյով  հնարավորություն տվեց  մարդկանց  փրկվելու տապանի միջոցով , բայց մարդիկ ծիծաղում, ձեռ էին առնում, իրենց առօրյա քեֆ - ուրախությունն էին վայելում .  Աստված  երկրորդ և վերջին անգամ տապան ուղարկեց՝ իր որդուն, որ  գոնե այս անգամ հավատան, մաքրվեն մեղքերից  , փրկվեն ու հավիտենական կյանք ունենան

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մեղք է համարվում ամեն անհնազանդություն օրենքի /լինի Աստծո կամ պետության/   նկատմամբ


Մեջբերում ա, չէ՞: Հազար ներողություն, բայց սա կատարյալ ախմախություն ա:

----------

Freeman (04.06.2011), Skeptic (04.06.2011), VisTolog (04.06.2011), Աթեիստ (06.06.2011)

----------


## ArtSus

դա մեջ բերում չէ,  կարող ես հիմնավորել քո խոսքերը՛

----------

Նետ (04.06.2011)

----------


## Հայկօ

> դա մեջ բերում չէ,  կարող ես հիմնավորել քո խոսքերը՛


Այսինքն՝ մեջբերում չի: Դու ե՞ս հորինել, մինչև էս ոչ մեկի մտքով ոչ մի նման բան չէր էլ անցե՞լ: Արի բոլոր կասկածելի հարցերը պարզենք, հետո անցնենք անխուսափելի հիմնավորումներին:

----------


## ArtSus

Հարգելիս, դա հորինված չէ, ոչ էլ  ես  եմ առաջին անգամ  ասել, դա հետևություն է Աստվածաշնչի խոսքերի

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հարգելիս, դա հորինված չէ, ոչ էլ  ես  եմ առաջին անգամ  ասել, դա հետևություն է Աստվածաշնչի խոսքերի


Փաստորեն՝ ամեն դեպքում մեջբերում ա: Հետաքրիր ա, որ երկու գրառում վերև հակառակն էիր պնդում:

Crowd control-ը գիտե՞ս ինչ ա: Այ էդ միտքը միայն ու միայն դրա համար ա ստեղծված: «Հնազանդ եղեք ձեր պետությանը»... Մի քանի հազար տարի առաջ սա փոխարինել ա ջրցան մեքենաներին ու արցունքաբեր գազին: Հիմա ասում են «Հակասահմանադրական քայլեր մի արեք, թե չէ կփտեք բանտերում», էն ժամանակ ասել են «հակաաստվածային քայլեր մի արեք, թե չէ կվառվեք գեհենում»: Դու իրոք հավատում ե՞ս էդ գաղափարի անսխալականությանը: Դոգմա ա՞ քեզ համար պետությանը չհնազանդվելը մեղք համարելը: Ի՞նչ պետություն, ի՞նչ իշխանություն, ո՞վ ա դա հորինել, ու՞մ ա ձեռնտու դա՝ հավատացյալների՞ն, թե՞ էդ հավատացյալների իշխանությանը, ինչու՞ ես կուրորեն հավատում ցանկացած գրված բանի: Մեզ ո՞ր պետությանն ես խորհուրդ տալիս հնազանդ լինել: Ուզում ե՞ս մի քանի տարբերակ թվեմ, դու ընտրի.

1. Հին Հռոմ: Ասենք՝ Ներոնի իշխանության ժամանակ: Գիտես, չէ՞, թե նա ում մեղադրեց Հռոմի մեծ հրդեհի համար: Քրիոստոնյաներին: Ու դրանից հետո ամբողջ կայսրությունով մեկ սկսվեց քրիստոնյաների որսը: Էդ «պետությանը հնազանդ» մարդկանց խաչում էին, գցում էին շների առաջ՝ հոշոտվելու, գիշերները մեխում էին գերաններին կամ անիվներին ու վառում էին՝ «քաղաքը լուսավորելու համար»: Փաստորեն՝ տվյալ դեպքում կատաղած շներից պաշտպանվելու համար ձեռք բարձրացնելը մեղք ա: Պողոս-Պետրոս առաքյալներին տանջամահ անելու մասին էլ չեմ ասում: Անցանք առաջ:

2. Ստրկատիրական ԱՄՆ: Դե արի ու, ասենք, Վիրջինիայի ծխախոտի ու բամբակի պլանտացիաներում մեռնող ստրուկներին բացատրի, որ մտրակներին չհնազանդվելը մեղք ա: Դու քեզ վրա տենց պարտականություն կվերցնե՞ս: Էդ նույն պետության մեջ սև ստրուկների վզներին ներսից փշերով երկաթե օղակներ էին հագցնում, որ աշխատանքի ժամանակ չքնեն: Սպիտակ մարդուն ծուռ նայելու համար կիսամեռ լինելու չափ մտրակով ծեծում էին: Հղի կանանց էլ էին նույն ձևի ծեծում, ուղղակի գետնին փռելուց առաջ հողի մեջ փոքրիկ փոս փորել էին տալիս, որ պառկած ժամանակ փորը չխանգարի: Հազարներով կախում էին, վառում էին, հազար ու մի ձևի նվաստացնում ու սպանում էին ստրուկներին, հոր աչքի առաջ էրեխեքին ծախում էին ուրիշի: Իրանց է՞ր էր պետք հնազանդ լինել: Ի դեպ՝ ստրկատիրություն հիմա էլ կա. Սիեռա Լեոնեում, օրինակ, որբ երեխաներին աշխատացնում են ալմաստի հանքերում: Իրենց պետության հպատակներն են:

3. Օսմանյան Թուրքիա: Հայերի պետությունն էր, չէ՞, էնտեղ բնակվող բոլոր հայերն էլ թուրքահպատակ են եղել: Շարունակե՞մ, թե՞ պարզ ա: Քո ասելով՝ էն, որ մեկուկես միլիոն քրիստոնյա հայերի մորթեցին անապատներում, էդ աստվածահաճո արարք էր: Ու էն հատուկենտ քաջ մարդիկ, ովքեր զենքով պաշտպանում էին իրենց ընտանիքներն ու իրենք կյանքը, մեղսագործներ են, որովհետև չէին հնազանդվում իրենց պետության կամքին: Թե՞ ցանկացած իշխանություն չի, որ աստծուց ա գալիս: Դե ասա՝ հերետիկոս մեղսագործների թոռներ ու ծոռներ ենք, էլի, բոլորս, մենք ու՜ր, իսկական քրիստոնյաներն ուր:

4. Ֆաշիստական Գերմանիա: Կարդացել ե՞ս, թե համակենտրոնացման ճամբարներում ինչեր են կատարվել: Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս փնտրես ու իմանաս, թե, օրինակ, ովքեր են եղել Յոզեֆ Մենգելեն ու Արիբերտ Հայմը, ում նաև կոչում էին «բժիշկ Մահ»: Առաջինի բժշական փորձերի հետևանքով հազարավոր հրեաներ անմարդկային տանջանքներով մեռել են. մենակ հազար հինգ հարյուր զույգ երկվորյակները քեզ հերիք չե՞ն: Վիվիսեկցիան գիտե՞ս ինչ ա: Կենդանի արարածին անդամահատելը կամ հերձելը: Ընդունված պրակտիկա էր վերոհիշյալ բժշկի համար: Կամ ասենք երկրորդը, ով սիրում էր հրեաների միջից առանց ցավազրկման ներքին օրգաններ հանել, իսկ մի հրեայի գանգը օգտագործում էր պրեսս-պապյեի փոխարեն: Ու էն մարդը, ում միջից առանց նարկոզի կտրում-հանում են իր երիկամը, պիտի հնազա՞նդ լինի էդ ամեն ինչի հետևում կանգնած պետությանը:

5. Ժամանակակից Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն: Այ էս մեկը ամենալավն ա: Փաստորեն՝ հնազանդ եղիր, երբ (ես թվարկեմ, դու ասա «ստոպ»).

Պապլավոկում նախագահիդ բարևելու համար զուգարանում էնքան են գազանավարի ծեծում, մինչև մեռնեսփողոցում խանութից նոր դուրս եկած կնոջը պատգամավորի նազիր-վեզիրները ավտոմատով սպանում են՝ պատահմամբտնից բռնությամբ, մահակներով դուրս են շպրտում, տունդ բուլդոզերով քանդում են ու տեղը «էլիտար» քսանհարկանի սարքում. գնա ու ընտանիքիդ հետ մնա փողոցներում՝ «հնազանդ»քո երեխան դպրոց ծակ կոշիկով ա գնում, որ պետությանդ ղեկավարը կարողանա էդ ու դրա նման մի քանի միլիոն կոշիկների փողերը Մոնտե Կառլոյում տանուլ տականանց ու ջահել աղջիկներին «պետության ներկայացուցիչ» որոշ վիժվածքներ կարողանում են նկուղներում օրերով պահել, շներ քսի տալ վրաներն ու ամեն ձևի ծաղրուծանակի ենթարկել«պետության ներկայացուցիչ» ոստիկանը կարողանում ա մարդկանց դուրս գցել իր սենյակի պատուհանից ու սպանել. իսկ զոհվածի ընտանիքը պիտի հնազանդ լինի, չէ՞Երևի էսքանը հերիք ա: Կարճ ասած՝ «Հնազանդ եղիր քո պետությանը» ու «Պետությանը չհնազանդվելը մեղք ա» մտքերից էնքա՜ն ուժեղ ստրկամտություն ու քծնանք ա փչում, որ նույնիսկ զզվելի ա էդ մտքերը սենց քննարկելը: Հիմնավորեցի՞, թե ինչու պետությանը հնազանդ լինելը ոչ միշտ ա խելամիտ որոշում, ու թե ինչու պետությանը չհնազանդվելը ոչ միշտ ա մեղք: Թե՞ դեռ ինչ-որ կասկածներ կան:

----------

Claudia Mori (06.06.2011), Freeman (05.06.2011), Skeptic (05.06.2011), Tig (06.06.2011), Աբելյան (05.06.2011), Աթեիստ (06.06.2011), Արէա (06.06.2011)

----------


## ArtSus

«Ամեն մարդ իր վրա եղած իշխանություններին թող հնազանդվի, որովհետև  չկա իշխանություն որ Աստծուծ չլինի և որոնք որ կան Աստծո կողմից  են նշանակված. ուրեմն ով որ իշխանության դեմ  կկենա ,Աստծու հրամանին դեմ կկենա, և իրենց անձերին դատապարտություն կնդունեն» Հռովմ  13-1,2
Սիրելիս, ինչ վերաբերվում է քեզ, թե դու ազատ, անկախ ու ոչ ստրկամիտ կամք եւ մտածողություն ունե՞ս  , շատ-շատ սխալված ես.
Մարդը մեկ տիրոջ կծառայի՝ Աստծուն  կամ սատանային, երրորդ վիճակը՝ գաղճ վիճակն է , որ Աստված ուզզակի զզվում է , նայիր Հայտն. 3.15-16

----------


## Հայկօ

> «Ամեն մարդ իր վրա եղած իշխանություններին թող հնազանդվի, որովհետև  չկա իշխանություն որ Աստծուծ չլինի և որոնք որ կան Աստծո կողմից  են նշանակված. ուրեմն ով որ իշխանության դեմ  կկենա ,Աստծու հրամանին դեմ կկենա, և իրենց անձերին դատապարտություն կնդունեն» Հռովմ  13-1,2
> Սիրելիս, ինչ վերաբերվում է քեզ, թե դու ազատ, անկախ ու ոչ ստրկամիտ կամք եւ մտածողություն ունե՞ս  , շատ-շատ սխալված ես.
> Մարդը մեկ տիրոջ կծառայի՝ Աստծուն  կամ սատանային, երրորդ վիճակը՝ գաղճ վիճակն է , որ Աստված ուզզակի զզվում է , նայիր Հայտն. 3.15-16


Չէ, դու խոսքը կտուրը մի գցիր, ես կոնկրետ հարց եմ տվել  :Jpit: : Վերոհիշյալ իշխանությունները աստծու կողմից ե՞ն տրված: Ասենք՝ Ներոնին կամ Սերժ Սարգսյանին աստված ա՞ իշխանություն պարգևել, թե՞ չէ: Լավ, սպասի սենց ձևակերպեմ, որ ավելի միանշանակ լինի. սուլթան Աբդուլ Համիդին աստված է՞ր իշխանություն տվել հայերի վրա, թե՞ չէ: Նայի՝ ինչ պարզ հարց ա, ընդամենը «հա» կամ «չէ» ա պահանջում՝ որպես պատասխան, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան: Իրավիճակը լրիվ տեղավորվում ա քո մեջբերած «Հռովմ  13-1,2»-ի մեջ (վստահում եմ, չեմ ստուգում). Օսմանյան Թուրքիայում իշխանությունը սուլթանն էր, իշխանության դեմ գնացին մի բուռ ֆիդայիններ, ովքեր, ըստ էության, աստծու հրամանին դեմ գնացին ու իրենց անձերի վրա դատապարտությունը ընդունեցին: Քոռանամ ես:

Դու ամեն անգամ, երբ ջրի կամ լույսի մարդու հետ կռիվ ես անում՝ հաշիվը շատ գրելու համար, մեղք ե՞ս գործում: Հետո գոնե ապաշխարհում ե՞ս, թե՞ տենց մեղսավոր էլ շարունակում ես դեգերել  էս թերի ու սխալ աշխարհում: Գայիշնիկներին հակաճառելը մեղք ա՞, թե՞ չէ: Օրինապահ մարմիններ են, ինչքան չլինի, իշխանությանը ահագին մոտ են կանգնած, կարող ա իրանց վրա էլ աստվածային փոշի նստած լինի:

Վերևի հարցս մնում ա ուժի մեջ, անհամբեր սպասում եմ «այո» կամ «ոչ» տեսք ունեցող հստակ պատասխանի:



Քանի չեմ մոռացել՝ մի հատ էլ բոնուսային նկար դնեմ: Էս երեխան Սիեռա Լեոնեի վերոհիշյալ ստրուկներից ա, ամենայն հավանականությամբ՝ որբ: Այ եթե ինքը որոշի փախչել իր իշխանություններից, ուրեմն արժանի ա ծծմբե անձրևի տակ մնալու ու մրոտ կաթսաներում եփվելու: Հրաշալի ա: Եթե մինչև էդ իշխանությունները անձամբ չբռնեն ու կաշին չքերթեն:

----------

Freeman (05.06.2011), Աբելյան (06.06.2011), Արէա (06.06.2011)

----------


## Claudia Mori

> «Ամեն մարդ իր վրա եղած իշխանություններին թող հնազանդվի, որովհետև  չկա իշխանություն որ Աստծուծ չլինի և որոնք որ կան Աստծո կողմից  են նշանակված. ուրեմն ով որ իշխանության դեմ  կկենա ,Աստծու հրամանին դեմ կկենա, և իրենց անձերին դատապարտություն կնդունեն» Հռովմ  13-1,2


Մենակ մի բան կարդում եք ու որոշում, որ բան եք հասկացել, այն էլ ճիշտ... դու լրիվ սխալ մեկնաբանություններ ես տալիս, այս տողերի իմաստը լրիվ ուրիշ բան է, ամեն մարդու համար իշխանություն է այն, ինչ ինքը ընտրում է, ու Աստված հաստատ նկատի չունի քո երկրի իշխանությունը... ամեն մարդ մի բանից կախված է, դա կլինի բարեկամ, հար, մայր, երեխա...ու դու եթե ընդունում ես այդ իշխանությունը, դրանից ես կախում ունենում ու կամավոր, ոչ թե որովհետեւ գրքի մեջ այդպես է գրված ու դեռ փարիսեցու նման էլ մյուսներին մեղադրում ես, սա կամ նա չանելու մեջ...ու մի մոռացիր, որ նույն Աստվածն ասում է, որ մարգարիտներդ խոզերի առջեւ չգցես, այսինքն աստված քեզ տարբերակներ է առաջարկում, իսկ ընտրողը դու ես, ու եթե մի բան չես ընդունում ու չես հնազանդվում, դա էլ բարիի համար ես անում, ոչ թե որ չարը կրկնապատկվի ու դառնա եսիմինչ...

----------

Freeman (07.06.2011)

----------


## ArtSus

Սիրելիս, ամեն մարդ իր արած գործերի համար պատասխան է տալու, այս երեխան իր վարձքը  կստանա, սատանայի կերպարանքով եկած նեռոնները,սուլթան համիդները, հիտլերները, ստալիները և բոլոր չարագործներն  էլ՝ իրենց վարձը,  և եթե մարդկանց թվում է , որ այս կյանքում արած արարքների համար պատասխան չեն տալու , ուրեմն խափված ու մոլորված են, եթե կարծում էք , որ Աստծո խոսքերը չեն վերաբերվում  հենց  պետական իշխանություններին, սխալվում էք, դուք  Աստծուն չէք ճանաչում , չեք պատկերացնում , որ նա իրական,ռեալ,հավիտեանս  կենդանի Աստված է , այլ ոչ թե մոգոնված  կամ սատանայի տարբեր կերպարներով /բուդդա, կրիշնա, ալլահ /  աստված. Հիսուս եկավ , ոչ թե մեր մարմիների փրկության համար, որ այս ժամանակավոր կյանքում մեր քմահաճույքներով ապրենք ու քեֆ անենք, այլ եկավ մեր ՀՈԳԻՆԵՐԻ փրկության համար, որ հավիտենական կյանք  ունենանք  ևւ ոչ թե՝ երկրորդ մահը ունենանք. 
 Բայց  լավ  իմացեք , այժմ կհավատաք իմ գրածին թե չեք հավատա ,դրանով  Աստծո խոսքը  չի փոխվի, երեկ , այսօր և հավիտյան  նույնն է. Չի եղել, Չկա և Չի լինելու  մի մարդ , որ Հիսուս Քրիստոսի առաջ չի ծնկելու. Եվ այդ օրը հեռու չէ.
 Հավիտյան Փառք, Պատիվ  և մեծություն  Հորը, Որդուն  և  Սուրբ Հոգուն. Ամեն

----------

